# Simocode pro auslesen



## Rampfl (13 November 2007)

Hallo
Wollte einen Simocode pro V oder pro C inkl. Stromerfassungsmodul zum auslesen des aktuellen Motorstroms benutzen. Hat von euch jemand das schon mal gemacht? Geht das überhaupt? Wenn ja wie muss ich den Simocode parametrieren und im Step 7 programmieren, damit ich den aktuellen Wert sehe?


----------



## 3UF (21 November 2007)

Klar geht das. Simocode ist ein Standard Profibus DP Slave, der zyklische und azyklische Kommunikation unterstützt.  Das bedeutet, dass er wie jeder andere Slave in Step7 projektiert wird. Datensätze siehe Kapitel B im Handbuch. Die zyklische Kommunikation zur SPS kann in Simocode frei mit den gewünschten Messwerten belegt werden. Das macht man über Simocode ES. In der SPS können diese Meßwerte dann über die bekannten Standardmechanismen ausgelesen werden.


----------

